# urgent help needed in selection of genset



## vipin (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi friends
i have some difficult comments for my selection of generator for one of my client..
i ll give the details here
i have a main panel at 462kw to be fed with a generator
connected load = 462kw
diversified load = 371kw (made from detailed calculation of all the feeders)
spare required= 20 % of connected load =92.4kw
total anticipated load on genset = diversified load + spare =371+92.4= 463.4kw
here all the equipments are kitchen equipments and there is no heavy motors involved in the project.....we can take almost 85 to 90% pf.

i ve selected a 725kva prime generator, but my main contractor says it is insufficient as the genset can be selected based on 70% of its capacity due to ios regulations. can some body help me to justify this, coz we ve already purchased the 725kva x 2 nos for duty standby operation..... the standby rating of the same genset is 800kva .


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duplicate


----------

